# Tony the rotting head



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

Heres my corpse head I just made when I got bored. I used a bucky skull and covered it in paper mache using paper towels. Then, I painted it with black, white, and brown paints. I named him Tony after Tony Soprano


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks good, chub. did you try drybrushing a lighter color on it yet?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey coool. ? how did you get the paper mache thing off the head?


----------



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

No, I haven't drybrushed it, I just did a simple paint job cuz I had to get ready for a birthday party. 
And, I just left the paper mache on the skull


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks good so far 
what are you using it for?


----------



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

Its just a Bucky skull I got for $5 at Hauntcon a few years ago, and paper towel mache. For the mache glue I used water, flour, and a little wood glue. Then I painted it with some cheap paints


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

sounds (and looks) good to me! I guess paper mache can really enhance something.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

not tony the tiger? looks great


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

nice job.


----------



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone, and Lilly, I dont have any plans for him, I just got bored and made him


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

There's always room for another skull around the place. Looks Good.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thats cool chuppy..
you can always use him as a centerpiece on a food table.


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

Nice job I think it could use a more thourough paint job though.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great job Chub!
I need to pull some of my skellies out of the attic and start on re-vamping them! They are looking pretty sad compared to the one's I'm seeing here!


----------

